# How make picture like this?



## science (Sep 18, 2007)

How did this guy do this?


----------



## Ub3rSlug (Sep 18, 2007)

Long Exposure Time? 

I thinks that's what makes that effect.


----------



## kellyan95 (Sep 18, 2007)

Very long exposure time on a camera, and a blue light?


----------



## Hiratai (Sep 18, 2007)

Magic marker.


----------



## science (Sep 18, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## Westside (Sep 18, 2007)

That's a guy?


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 18, 2007)

Photoshop?

Paint??

GIMP???


----------



## Darkforce (Sep 18, 2007)

Light graffiti:

http://www.makezine.com/blog/archive/2007/...TC-0D6B48984890

Cool video:

http://one.revver.com/watch/179642/flv


----------



## science (Sep 18, 2007)

So cool.. thanks!


----------



## science (Sep 18, 2007)

So all I have to do is change my shutter speed to say, 30secconds, draw in the air with the light, and gtfo of the picture? Sounds simple


----------



## pewpz (Sep 20, 2007)

Slow sync flash photography
http://digital-photography-school.com/blog...c-flash-images/

Or 

Long exposure shots with a short burst of light from a lamp at the end.

Or

Combining images via layers and changing the blending mode of the top layer to 'screen' in Photoshop.  Which will essentially leave the lightest parts visible.

Turning this:






Into this:


----------



## Tamyu (Sep 20, 2007)

Flash followed by 15 to 30 second exposure. 
At least, that`s how I always do it. Set the camera to flash first, and then do the movements. Unless you`re really great at timing things, a flash at the end will look crappy. You might still be in a weird pose or something. It`s best to do the flash first, and use it as the signal to start drawing.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Sep 20, 2007)

how did they do that video? Was that all pictures? Or is there a camera that allows exposure times?


----------



## superrob (Sep 20, 2007)

How new needs the camera to be for this to work?


----------

